# Sunstein Confirmation Votes



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

Both of my senators voted no, even though the letters they both sent me back seemed to suggest they were going to vote for sunstein.
57 x 40, so sad.


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

50-50. Our senator that was once a governor voted yea, and the senator that was a vietnam vet voted nay. Both are democrats.


----------



## awshucks (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm in Ar and emailed my thanks to both 'Nays' that I had contacted several times prior to the vote. Both are Dems.

Here's a link to a long list of Sunstein quotes, we are in deep doo-doo. Sickening regardless of which Party you favor.

LINK


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

Both the Brown (D) and Voinivich (R) voted "yea". Just shows you its not a dem or rep thing. It's conservative and liberal. I know both have strikes against them for the nexxt election.:thumbs_do


----------



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

I can't believe ours voted "YEA"! 

With our rich heritage of hunting and the outdoors in WV... I simply can't believe it.

Jay R. does not represent our views as a state.


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

awshucks said:


> Bennett (R-UT), Yea *
> Collins (R-ME), Yea *
> Hatch (R-UT), Yea *
> Lugar (R-IN), Yea *
> ...


+1 These _{censored}_ RINO's will hopefully get voted out next election! :mmph:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

SHOOT-N-STAB said:


> Both the Brown (D) and Voinivich (R) voted "yea". Just shows you its not a dem or rep thing. It's conservative and liberal. I know both have strikes against them for the nexxt election.:thumbs_do


George the RINO is not running again. My friend Rob Portman is. When I was a little boy, Rob's dad was one of the men my father hunted and fished with-he was so close to our family we called him "Uncle Bill". I can guarantee you if elected, Rob would be a progun and pro hunting senator and would never vote for some clown who wants to ban hunting like Cass the *****.

For those Obama monicas on this board, what do you t hink of your master appointing a guy who thinks hunting ought to be banned


----------



## WVDave (Jun 30, 2007)

*WVBearman*

Rockefeller and Byrd haven't represented WV views in a long time. But name recognition will get you elected anyway. Is Byrd even a sentient being anymore? Seriously! I was surprised that a few Democrats voted Nay. Maybe they see the writing on the wall and want to escape the fallout from this Socialistic nonsense when the stuff hits the oscillator in the very near future.


----------



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't know Dave. I'm fairly new to the political scene. Don't know much about Byrd and Rockefeller, other than that they have been around forever. 

I just hope West Virginians paid attention to this.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Well the State I live in 1 abstained, and 1 yea...what did I expect from California....
the state I was born in and hunt in, Arizona was 2 nays...


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Both voted against hunting rights.


----------



## black_ice_84 (May 16, 2008)

gotta lov ms , both nays, AND heres the response from my email to senator wicker



Thank you for contacting me regarding the nomination of Cass Sunstein to be the Office of Management and Budget's (OMB) director of the Office of Information and Regulatory Affairs. I am glad to have the benefit of your views on this issue. 



The Senate has the Constitutional obligation to provide the President with "advice and consent" on Executive and Judicial Branch nominations, a responsibility I take very seriously. I voted against Mr. Sunstein's nomination when it passed the Senate by a vote of 57-40. 



Please do not hesitate to contact me if I can ever assist you.



With best wishes, I am



Sincerely Yours, 

Roger F.Wicker
U.S. Senate


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

Jim C said:


> George the RINO is not running again. My friend Rob Portman is. When I was a little boy, Rob's dad was one of the men my father hunted and fished with-he was so close to our family we called him "Uncle Bill". I can guarantee you if elected, Rob would be a progun and pro hunting senator and would never vote for some clown who wants to ban hunting like Cass the *****.
> 
> For those Obama monicas on this board, what do you t hink of your master appointing a guy who thinks hunting ought to be banned


Tell him he's got one more vote!


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

Maybe I read my numbers wrong, but I thought the vote ended up 63-35, in favor of. Ofcourse my 2 granola and treebark eating liberal senators voted yea, and I'll be voting a nay for them on election day, again. I also thought that this vote was for a procedural vote, not an actual confirmation. The confirmation vote will be held later?


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

SHOOT-N-STAB said:


> Both the Brown (D) and Voinivich (R) voted "yea". Just shows you its not a dem or rep thing. It's conservative and liberal. I know both have strikes against them for the nexxt election.:thumbs_do


I gave up on these two a long time ago. What makes it really bad is that Voinovich isn't seeking re-election so he doesn't care how bad he pisses us off or screws us.


----------

